# D7000 or D600



## savinja2 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am upgrading form the d5100. I know that the d7000 is good but i am wondering if it will become outdated. I also really like the d600

which one should i get????


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 23, 2012)

You are going to get a bunch of "what are you using the camera for?" questions, so go ahead and start working on an answer.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 23, 2012)

If you have to ask yourself whether or not you need full frame, you probably don't need full frame.  Thus, D7000.


----------



## savinja2 (Oct 23, 2012)

i probably would like the full frame


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 23, 2012)

Crop-frame cameras are technically less expensive to build.  That doesn't make them worse.  There are certain types of photography where crop-frame is often more desirable.  

Sports, nature & wildlife photographers often prefer crop-frame because they're typically using long focal length lenses as it is.  If you find yourself preferring shots that have more of a normal or wide-angle view then you might prefer a full-frame camera because it naturally gives you a wider field of view.

You need to know WHY you want a camera before you can know if crop-frame vs. full-frame is the better path.


----------



## savinja2 (Oct 23, 2012)

i mostly use it for closeups and produckt shots


----------



## DScience (Oct 23, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> Crop-frame cameras are technically less expensive to build.  That doesn't make them worse.  There are certain types of photography where crop-frame is often more desirable.
> 
> Sports, nature & wildlife photographers often prefer crop-frame because they're typically using long focal length lenses as it is.  If you find yourself preferring shots that have more of a normal or wide-angle view then you might prefer a full-frame camera because it naturally gives you a wider field of view.
> 
> You need to know WHY you want a camera before you can know if crop-frame vs. full-frame is the better path.




I have never met one sport's photographer who would use a crop sensor vs. a pro camera (D4). Maybe certain wild life photogs, but anyone else would see the difference in quality. In my opinion full frame is the better choice 99% of the time. Did you see anyone when 35mm was around saying "i sure wish they made 22mm film".


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 23, 2012)

savinja2 said:


> i mostly use it for closeups and produckt shots



You could probably be fine with a good point and shoot then.  My LX5 is fine for product shots.


----------



## savinja2 (Oct 23, 2012)

and also will the d7000 be outdated soon?


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 23, 2012)

DScience said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > Crop-frame cameras are technically less expensive to build.  That doesn't make them worse.  There are certain types of photography where crop-frame is often more desirable.
> ...



Uh, I shoot on the sidelines on a weekly basis, and there are plenty of pros shooting for major newspapers shootings things like a D300S and 7D.  The most common setup I see is a 1DX with a 300mm f/2.8 prime and a 70-200 f/2.8 on a 7D.  If you've never met one sports photographer who would use a crop, you just haven't met many pros.  Almost every pro I know has a crop frame that is part of their rig.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 23, 2012)

savinja2 said:


> and also will the d7000 be outdated soon?



it may be upgraded, as the rumor is the D7000 and the D300S will be merged into an upgraded D400, but considering people still use the D300S, I don't know that I'd say the D7000 will be 'outdated' any time soon.  It's currently the best crop frame sensor on the market.


----------



## andylucian (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's my $0.02 worth. If you can afford a D600 then you can afford a D7000 with some decent lenses attached. 
If you're mainly using it for product photography, then you can control enough of the variables so that a full frame sensor may not produce a great leap in IQ. However great glass will.
Good quality glass on a cheap body will always trump cheap glass on on a good body

By the way, its my first post, of many hopefully. Loving the forum.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 24, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> If you have to ask yourself whether or not you need full frame, you probably don't need full frame.  Thus, D7000.



Agreed.


----------



## onerugrat (Oct 24, 2012)

do you currently have many lenses? If you have different lenses in the DX format I would go with the 7000.


----------



## lemonart (Oct 24, 2012)

My rule of thumb (and most people on here would probably agree), the upgrade path should usually go lenses first then body.  If you still have yet to invest in anything other than a kit lens, I'd go 7000 with some excellent glass rather than d600 with kit or with cheap lenses.

Having owned both (recently the d600), I can say that for product photography the 7000 is absolutely a-ok!  600 will give you way better low light performance, but product photography is controlled with decent lighting usually.  You'll get excellent results with the 7000 plus, say, the 105mm macro, or maybe a nice prime depending on your products.

Lem


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 24, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > TCampbell said:
> ...



I use my crop sensor over my 1D3 a LOT.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 24, 2012)

lemonart said:


> My rule of thumb (and most people on here would probably agree), the upgrade path should usually go lenses first then body.  If you still have yet to invest in anything other than a kit lens, I'd go 7000 with some excellent glass rather than d600 with kit or with cheap lenses.
> 
> Having owned both (recently the d600), I can say that for product photography the 7000 is absolutely a-ok!  600 will give you way better low light performance, but product photography is controlled with decent lighting usually.  You'll get excellent results with the 7000 plus, say, the 105mm macro, or maybe a nice prime depending on your products.
> 
> Lem


I kind of feel the same way. The D5100 has an outstanding sensor in it and you probably aren't using it to even 1/4 of it's ability if you're still  using kit glass. I'd skip the body upgrade and go with good glass.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 24, 2012)

Even though the D5100 is a great camera, I found it a bit annoying to use because of the small viewfinder, no grid in viewfinder (which I find helpful in keeping pictures straight, lack of manual controls, and I thought the button layout was rather annoying, the small size. That's why I got my D200, sure it's an older camera, but it's good one, as well as price was an issue as well for me in getting a second body.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 24, 2012)

D600 and don't look back.


----------

